# Mitchell Boats Inc.



## capt.doug (Aug 1, 2010)

A good friend has had this forever, and it has been sitting neglected for several years. I asked him to sell it to me, and.... well, let's just say, "here we go again".
































crummy photo but the strakes run all the way aft








USCG plate says 70 hp max, and 1400 lbs, can't read how many persons
















Please excuse the photo quality, these were from my phone. 
I didn't have a tape measure, but it looks about 16'-0 x 6'-6. probably draft about 6 to 8 inches with some load in it. Hull is very solid, but floor is shot.  Transom sounds solid, but I wouldn't bet on it. That means the old "tear it up, then start from scratch. I'm thinking of a small side console with flush decks fore and aft, with walk around gunnels and rod storage under, and a livewell under the aft deck, midships. kinda how Brett had his on the "grass slipper"
Any info on these around?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Break out the tyvek coverall Captain,
I'm getting itchy just thinking about it!



Not a lot of history on Mitchell hulls on line,
but plenty of hulls that have been rebuilt.
I'll be watching you work on this one.


----------



## capt.doug (Aug 1, 2010)

One good thing, I am just down the street from the Fiberglass guy. I saw a whole case of those Tyvek suits.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a cool looking hull. My Mitchell's big brother. It looks way bigger than 16' from here.

Look, we have the same rod holders. ;D


----------



## capt.doug (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean, my buddy says it is 15'-0 LOA, but I think it looks closer to 17'-0.  When I get off this tugboat I'll put a tape measure to it and find out for certain.  That big-assed bowrail makes it look like a bigger boat than it is.  One of the first items to come off. I can just see big trouble between it and my bait net.
What do you have for power on yours?  When my friend got the boat it had a 70hp E-rude, took that off and put an 8hp Merc. for his wife to putt around Crystal River.  I'm thinking somewhere in the middle, 45 to 50 hp.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats cool! It looks exactly like the Mitchell 16 at the shop. And it's exactly 16ft long. I will grab a couple pics of it next time I am there.

The story goes that one of the guys at the shop saw this boat sitting in a canal not being used. He asked the eldery lady at the house several years ago to sell it to him, but with the recent passing of her husband she did not want to part with it. He asked again just recently if she wanted to sell it again. She responded something like, "I didn't want my husband to buy the boat, so I will sell it to you for what he bought it for... $300"!  The project is about 50% done.


----------



## capt.doug (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see your boat, please do post some pix.


----------



## ChrisR (Aug 12, 2008)

Capt. Cobb ans Skinny Water,

Are these projects still in the works? I would love to see your progress if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

Any update on these builds? This is the hull I am looking to do.


----------

